# [SOLVED] Motogp 08 issue



## Colinero (Feb 6, 2010)

I have a problem with motogp 08.I get into the game and when i am waiting for getting into the race the game throwing me out to desktop, also when i finish a race and want to go to next screen it chrashes and this message appears:

"Launcher.exe has encountered a problem and needs to close. We are sorry for the inconvenience.

I have a quad core CPU with good hardware, I also have win 7, this game worked fine for a long time and this issue is only happening in last couple of weeks. I have not installed anything new in my computer. I also tried removing and reinstalling program, but still the same. 
I downloaded the game from website, meaning, this is a legal copy.:4-dontkno


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: Motogp 08 issue*

* Hello and welcome to TSF*

Before we can start, please clarify what you mean by 'downloaded from a website' do you mean from Direct2Drive? Did you pay for the game?


----------



## Colinero (Feb 6, 2010)

*Re: Motogp 08 issue*

I did not get the cd, I downloaded the game instead. I did pay for it.


----------



## Colinero (Feb 6, 2010)

*Re: Motogp 08 issue*

I also have to say that the game only crashes in carreer mode.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: Motogp 08 issue*

Have you tried running under compatibility mode for XP or Vista? Did you try running as Administrator?


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: Motogp 08 issue*

What site did you download it from? Have you tried contacting them to see if they have another copy of the game as yours may be corrupt (they shouldn't have a problem if you paid for it as you brought the key...


----------



## Colinero (Feb 6, 2010)

*Re: Motogp 08 issue*

I actually fixed the problem. The carreer players file was corrupted causing the game to crashed. I reinstalled the game and then deleted all the players in carreer mode and guess what, the game is not crashing any more.
Thank you for your help.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: Motogp 08 issue*



Colinero said:


> I actually fixed the problem. The carreer players file was corrupted causing the game to crashed. I reinstalled the game and then deleted all the players in carreer mode and guess what, the game is not crashing any more.
> Thank you for your help.


Glad to see it is fixed.

You can mark you thread as Solved under the Thread Tools menu...


----------

